# Reputation has been banned!



## mkellogg

Hi all,

After some discussion with the moderators and some other forum members, I have turned off the unused "reputation" system.

Some day I would like to bring it back in an improved form that would actually be meaningful for us all and give credit to those who deserve it, but for now it is gone!

Mike


----------



## vachecow

I guess that that is good.  I only used it tho thank people instead of posting my "thank you"s.


----------



## lsp

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> After some discussion with the moderators and some other forum members, I have turned off the unused "reputation" system.
> 
> Some day I would like to bring it back in an improved form that would actually be meaningful for us all and give credit to those who deserve it, but for now it is gone!
> 
> Mike


I hope we still give credit to those who deserve it! Good for the giver, good for the recipient, good for the newcomers to see what is appreciated in the forums.


----------



## Sharon

LSP said:
			
		

> I hope we still give credit to those who deserve it! Good for the giver, good for the recipient, good for the newcomers to see what is appreciated in the forums.


Lsp, we'll just have to post back in that thread to thank them, now. I understood from reading a couple posts that instead of using it to thank people, there were a couple members using it for the childish reason..."I didn't like what he/she said,  so there!!"  I see it as immature and a little sad, but that's one of the purposes for which it was being used. 

Sharon.


----------



## Tomas Robinson

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> After some discussion with the moderators and some other forum members, I have turned off the unused "reputation" system.


What did it do?   I never used it.


----------



## vachecow

There used to be a picture of an old fashioned scale at the top right hand corner of the post bux, next to the post number. You could click on it, click on something that said either _a) I approve of this post _ or _b) I disaprove of this post_.
After you clicked on one of these, you could send them a one sentence message complimenting them, saying thanks, or explaining why what thet person had said was inappropriate (pardon the spelling).  It would show up in your user controll panel, and you could gain points by getting alot of "good reputations" 
Hope that helped


----------



## Tomas Robinson

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Hope that helped


Yep, thanks! I can see how it might be abused, though....
Cheers!


----------



## David

ESP Moment! I just checked two minutes ago to see how I was doing...I thought they were gross and undignified, but wanted to see if anybody and called me something more original than "arrogant and inaccurate." Found I couldn´t locate the right page and thought, "aw, screw it, it´s  just a waste of time anyway." Go Mike!


----------



## Danielle

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> There used to be a picture of an old fashioned scale at the top right hand corner of the post bux, next to the post number. You could click on it, click on something that said either _a) I approve of this post _or _b) I disaprove of this post_.
> After you clicked on one of these, you could send them a one sentence message complimenting them, saying thanks, or explaining why what thet person had said was inappropriate (pardon the spelling). It would show up in your user controll panel, and you could gain points by getting alot of "good reputations"
> Hope that helped


 
thanks for the explanation


----------

